# Autopilot differences with Enhanced Autopilot?



## Oyster Bait (Sep 15, 2018)

The 28 Feb explosion of news seems to have included a change in the Autopilot category that flew right by me.

Since I already have my Model 3 I haven't paid any attention to the new prices, etc, but I gather that there are differences between Enhanced Autopilot (what I apparently have), and Autopilot (which is what is now the basic option?).

Can anyone describe those differences and whether I should care?

Many thanks, in advance.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Navigate on Autopilot, Advanced Summon, Auto Lane Change, and Autopark are now part of FSD.

The question I have is whether Advanced Summon replaces Summon or if there will be two versions of this feature? If it's the latter, will regular Summon be offered as part of the Autopilot package and Advanced Summon as part of FSD?


----------



## nikola3 (Aug 29, 2017)

Of those four features, Advanced Summon is the only one not already a part of what was once called Enhanced Autopilot? (EAP has only basic Summon, correct?) Does that mean Advanced Summon will eventually be provided to current EAP owners? If so, why would FSD still cost $4K for EAP owners who did not purchase the $3K FSD option, as was the case prior to the recent announcement, when EAP owners will already have four of the FSD features? This is getting confusing...


----------



## NeoPhire (Dec 22, 2018)

Perhaps that is of use 😊 if you bought the car earlier you now have Autopilot, including the 2 extra options now.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

BluestarE3 said:


> The question I have is whether Advanced Summon replaces Summon or if there will be two versions of this feature?


Based on the screenshots I've seen of the app, there is only one version of Summon, available only to people who bought EAP or FSD (but not the new "basic" Autopilot). You can either move your car forward and backward, or (once Enhanced Summon is available) you can tell the car to come find you.



nikola3 said:


> Of those four features, Advanced Summon is the only one not already a part of what was once called Enhanced Autopilot (EAP has only basic Summon, correct)?


Enhanced Summon has always been one of the features that would be included with Enhanced Autopilot.



nikola3 said:


> Does that mean Advanced Summon will be eventually be provided to current EAP owners?


Yes. At the moment, only standard Summon is available, unless you're a member of the Early Access Program... but Enhanced Summon should soon become available to anyone who purchased Enhanced Autopilot or FSD.



nikola3 said:


> If so, why would FSD still cost $4K for EAP owners who did not purchase the $3K FSD option, as was the case prior to the recent announcement, when EAP owners will already have four of the FSD features? This is getting confusing...


That's for sure. 

Elon has tweeted that anyone who purchased EAP prior to Feb 28 will be able to add FSD for $2K. (The Tesla store currently shows $3K.) For someone with EAP, adding FSD will allow the car to recognize stop lights and street signs, and navigate city streets on its own. These features are exclusive to FSD.


----------



## Oyster Bait (Sep 15, 2018)

@NeoPhire many thanks!

To me, the concept of FSD is a bridge too far. WCGW? Let me count the ways.

I haven't tried NOA, but suspect I'll be nervous as a kitten...

Cheers.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Some people have been lobbying to have EAP features unbundled so they can get TACC separately at a reduced price. The new Autopilot feature at $2,000, which includes Autosteer with TACC, seems like a reasonable compromise.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Oyster Bait said:


> The 28 Feb explosion of news seems to have included a change in the Autopilot category that flew right by me.
> 
> Since I already have my Model 3 I haven't paid any attention to the new prices, etc, but I gather that there are differences between Enhanced Autopilot (what I apparently have), and Autopilot (which is what is now the basic option?).
> 
> ...


See Tesla's official pricing statement here: https://www.tesla.com/blog/upgradin...fTKQYAzgkqrhS8ETsPQ1cLXq_76eT1z1K57ZgKZxT4fWw

**UPDATE* Re-Pricing live 3.6.19 **

*







*


----------



## nikola3 (Aug 29, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> See Tesla's official pricing statement here: https://www.tesla.com/blog/upgradin...fTKQYAzgkqrhS8ETsPQ1cLXq_76eT1z1K57ZgKZxT4fWw


Thanks for the link to the Tesla statement. I feel sorry for those who paid $3K for FSD losing $1K for doing so (Early Access Program is not worth that price difference). It makes me wonder if FSD pricing will continue to go down - maybe costing only $1K later this year or next? Also, does FSD mean you get the new HW3 upgrade?


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

does FSD mean you get the new HW3 upgrade? 
My understanding is that HW3 is required for FSD. so the $2K cover the software upgrade plus the hardware


----------



## NeoPhire (Dec 22, 2018)

I read that the FSD upgrade includes the HW3.0 upgrade in the future. It is also highly likely that all M3's from april and later will include HW3.0 already... Rumors of course, but who knows 😊


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

It will include the upgrade.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

BluestarE3 said:


> Navigate on Autopilot, Advanced Summon, Auto Lane Change, and Autopark are now part of FSD.
> 
> The question I have is whether Advanced Summon replaces Summon or if there will be two versions of this feature? If it's the latter, will regular Summon be offered as part of the Autopilot package and Advanced Summon as part of FSD?


Summon is NOT part of the new AP package. See my updated post above with Tesla options screenshot...just grabbed my AP upgrade.


----------



## nikola3 (Aug 29, 2017)

Posting this diagram for those who may have missed it on Facebook and Twitter (by Emil Larson of Sweden)


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Oyster Bait said:


> @NeoPhire many thanks!
> 
> To me, the concept of FSD is a bridge too far. WCGW? Let me count the ways.
> 
> ...


In my experience, NOA is just like the rest of AP/EAP/FSD: it starts off needing a fair amount of supervision, then it gets better over time. Once you've verified a route on NOA, it's aces. And once NOA has a "change lanes automagically" option, I'll allow it on routes I've verified. And I'll watch it really closely on ones I haven't, and be prepared for the occasional messed-up interchange.

The most common issue I've found with NOA is that there are some highway interchanges where it's a little confused about the right lanes to get into, and you don't want the car hunting around and/or missing an exit as it does that. Given how conservative AP is about speeds in corners, that can also result in cars around you getting frustrated, too.

For comparison, lane-changing prior to mid-2018 required you to basically wait until the other lane was clear before you engaged it (it was using just the front camera still).
In current versions, AP-well, to be exact EAP-it monitors the lanes continuously to prevent changing lanes into another car. It still needs to be a little more sensitive to cars zooming up in that lane, but it will get there.

I don't use AP on city streets really, except sometimes to test its progress. But I love AP on the highway, and NOA in the conditions I've described, because it give more proactive guidance on which lane to be in, even if it's not making the changes yet automatically.


----------



## nikola3 (Aug 29, 2017)

NOA is just another layer on top of TACC, Autosteer, etc., that melds the car's navigation (knowing where it's headed) with the Autopilot (knowing what to do to get there). The three quirks I experience: 1) lane change is not quick as I'd like, even in Mad Max mode, especially when traffic moves up faster in the adjoining lane than Mad Max can execute the lane change; 2) there are annoying stretches on my local highways where "limited access" is no longer the case (i.e., side roads exist) and NOA turns off, though it will automatically turn back on once you're back on limited access conditions; 3) it will ask to change lanes when I know there is no reason to (i.e., there are multiple lanes in an upcoming interchange so there's no need to be in the far left or right), and it will ask me to move out of the passing lane only to shortly tell me to get back where I was to continue on the route. I'm sure these things will improve.


----------



## El Matadurr (Feb 15, 2019)

BluestarE3 said:


> Some people have been lobbying to have EAP features unbundled so they can get TACC separately at a reduced price. The new Autopilot feature at $2,000, which includes Autosteer with TACC, seems like a reasonable compromise.


Same here! This is about perfect for what my wife and I are wanting in our Model 3.

Testing out the free trial of autopilot now. Definitely a long way to go for reliability, with the crappy highways of Illinois.


----------



## aames_iop (Aug 1, 2017)

nikola3 said:


> Posting this diagram for those who may have missed it on Facebook and Twitter (by Emil Larson of Sweden)


What's the difference between "auto lane change with confirmation" and "auto lane change without confirmation" ?
Tesla has mentioned that "auto lane change" is now part of fsd.
https://www.tesla.com/blog/upgrading-autopilot-and-full-self-driving-capability


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

aames_iop said:


> What's the difference between "auto lane change with confirmation" and "auto lane change without confirmation" ?
> Tesla has mentioned that "auto lane change" is now part of fsd.
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/upgrading-autopilot-and-full-self-driving-capability


Welcome to the forum!
Auto lane change with confirmation is what exists today. You can initiate a lane change while autosteer is enabled by turning on your turn signal. Also, when driving with NOA, if NOA suggests a lane change you can click down on the right stalk to initiate the lane change.

At least as I understand it, lane change without confirmation is a future feature where NOA will be able to initiate a lane change without the driver clicking on either stalk.

I think you may be right about the Emil Larson diagram and auto lane change with confirmation. I think that's now part of FSD and not AP, but I haven't seen anything definitive about that.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

IMO it was a mistake to keep calling the new package Autopilot when it only has TACC and LKAS features. It will only be confusing and frustrating to new and old buyers who have some conception of what Autopilot is. And it would not have upset previous buyers as much if it was obvious how much more basic and feature frozen it was going to be.


----------



## aames_iop (Aug 1, 2017)

Long Ranger said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> Auto lane change with confirmation is what exists today. You can initiate a lane change while autosteer is enabled by turning on your turn signal. Also, when driving with NOA, if NOA suggests a lane change you can click down on the right stalk to initiate the lane change.
> 
> At least as I understand it, lane change without confirmation is a future feature where NOA will be able to initiate a lane change without the driver clicking on either stalk.
> ...


I think it's confirmed, there is no any kind of lane change in the New AP.
It's stupid. Each time you change a lane you need to cancel the cruse control and reenable it. How can they call it *Autopilot*.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

aames_iop said:


> It's stupid. Each time you change a lane you need to cancel the cruse control and reenable it. How can they call it *Autopilot*.


It's exactly analogous to an airplane autopilot (which just maintains speed, altitude, & heading in the most basic form).

The problem is that some people have unrealistic expectations based on Tesla's lack of details in advertising, and the media's incorrect portrayal of the system as "self-driving".


----------



## Model3VT (Jul 6, 2018)

I finally bit the bullet and purchased Autopilot and FSD with the special pricing for current owners ($5K for both). I think this is the best price I will get and more features are coming soon. If you are considering this offer, this pricing is ending *ON MONDAY*. I found out it will be ending in a Business Insider story 3/12/19 and confirmed on the phone with Tesla today.


----------



## El Matadurr (Feb 15, 2019)

Model3VT said:


> I finally bit the bullet and purchased Autopilot and FSD with the special pricing for current owners ($5K for both). I think this is the best price I will get and more features are coming soon. If you are considering this offer, this pricing is ending *ON MONDAY*. I found out it will be ending in a Business Insider story 3/12/19 and confirmed on the phone with Tesla today.


Yeah I'm trying to get into my Tesla account to get the basic autopilot at the lower price, but am getting the "Access Denied" error page on both computer and mobile. Perhaps they are keeping people from upgrading today since the Model Y is about to be revealed? Maybe some other autopilot news? Odd. Hope I can log in tomorrow, at least.


----------



## El Matadurr (Feb 15, 2019)

aames_iop said:


> I think it's confirmed, there is no any kind of lane change in the New AP.
> It's stupid. Each time you change a lane you need to cancel the cruse control and reenable it. How can they call it *Autopilot*.


I just got out of a Tesla store talking with a product specialist. The basic autopilot package includes the TACC, Autosteer, and the lane change when you use your turn signal. Will confirm with Tesla on the phone tomorrow.


----------

